# Demodectic (RED) Mange; am I treating it right?



## AeroTheMutt (Sep 4, 2014)

Hello, all. I am in the desperate need of a second opinion and/or suggestions. So, my 6mo. old pup, Aero, was diagnosed with demodectic, or red, mange by her regular vet. He has told me to put her on a low ingredient diet and use a lot of fish oil and omega supplements, he also prescribed peroxiderm shampoo to use on her twice weekly that will "help" with her mange, but not cure it. He suggested that I give her a mitaban dip every week but I cannot afford the cost every week to get this done as he charges an appointment fee, the drug fee, and the service fee. So, alternatively, I have switched her food to Simply Nourish LID salmon and sweet potato. I have been using the peroxiderm shampoo, along with selsun blue and permethrin 10% dip. I use the shampoos twice weekly and the dip once a week. Is there anything that I could do differently or better to help my puppy? She is suffering so much from this and I really would like for her to get better. I will try to post a photo of her condition asap.
Thank you to any and all responses.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/45649-demodectic-mange.html

I will personally say a Prey model raw diet is best. Applecider vinegar helps a ton. Supplements such as Bixbi Immunity formula helps a ton watch out for things like yeast in the ingredients you want yeast free everything. Plenty of Omega 3s to promote hair growth. Trying to stay as natural as possible in my experience is the best way to go.


----------



## AeroTheMutt (Sep 4, 2014)

MSK said:


> http://www.gopitbull.com/health-nutrition/45649-demodectic-mange.html
> 
> I will personally say a Prey model raw diet is best. Applecider vinegar helps a ton. Supplements such as Bixbi Immunity formula helps a ton watch out for things like yeast in the ingredients you want yeast free everything. Plenty of Omega 3s to promote hair growth. Trying to stay as natural as possible in my experience is the best way to go.


I've heard that raw diet was best. This is to help promote a healthy immune system, right? Also, do I feed the vinegar to her, like in her food, or is it for her skin?


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

I would bathe her once a week at most...you want her natural oils to help her skin and each time you bathe her with the harsh shampoos you strip her skin of those natural oils. 

I'd get her started on some quality probiotics like this one, its available online as well as at Whole Foods. It's called Primal Immune and I use it everyday and my dogs all have nice coats. Also you can go to your grocery store and pick up some fish oil tablets. If she will eat it whole great, but I like to snip the end off of them and squeeze it into their food so that they can taste the oil 

The raw diet is good, but you need to do it correct otherwise you could cause worse issues. Personally I'd stick with a quality kibble at this point. Most of the time this type of mange with go away on its own eventually.


----------



## MSK (Aug 13, 2008)

I use the apple cider vinegar on the spots just lightly dab dont use on open wounds though that will burn.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Bee pollen is great for their coats and to make their skin and fur softer. Good luck, poor pup. My boy has mange and I use a monthly Heartworm preventative that also treats mange and about 100 other parasites, once your pup get solder you maybe able to maintain outbreaks with that.


----------



## AeroTheMutt (Sep 4, 2014)

::::COACH:::: said:


> I would bathe her once a week at most...you want her natural oils to help her skin and each time you bathe her with the harsh shampoos you strip her skin of those natural oils.
> 
> I'd get her started on some quality probiotics like this one, its available online as well as at Whole Foods. It's called Primal Immune and I use it everyday and my dogs all have nice coats. Also you can go to your grocery store and pick up some fish oil tablets. If she will eat it whole great, but I like to snip the end off of them and squeeze it into their food so that they can taste the oil
> 
> The raw diet is good, but you need to do it correct otherwise you could cause worse issues. Personally I'd stick with a quality kibble at this point. Most of the time this type of mange with go away on its own eventually.


I know that bathing a healthy dog too often is bad for their skin, but the shampoos were prescribed for use twice a week. I only bathe her twice a week now because that's what my vet said to do. 
Also, I have her on high quality low ingredient salmon foods (dry and wet) and I put fish oil and a raw egg in her food once week. Would it be better to give her the oil more often?


----------



## AeroTheMutt (Sep 4, 2014)

ames said:


> Bee pollen is great for their coats and to make their skin and fur softer. Good luck, poor pup. My boy has mange and I use a monthly Heartworm preventative that also treats mange and about 100 other parasites, once your pup get solder you maybe able to maintain outbreaks with that.


What kind of heartworm protection do you use? Mine are on Trifexis which is supposed to help maintain parasites but it doesn't really work well for my dogs.


----------



## AeroTheMutt (Sep 4, 2014)

This is my girl, Aero. Her mange isn't super terrible yet but she is slowly getting worse..










PS. she is an indoor dog, she only goes outside to potty and to play.


----------

